# 31rqs Booth/table Post Mounts Are Loose



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello All,

We recently purchased a new 31RQS and are now using and enjoying it. With normal usage, the booth table is not firmly mounted. The table does move a bit.

Upon further investigations, the circular base and post mounting is coming loose from the floor. The post mount is screwed to the floor directly through the rug. The screws are loosening and possibly pulling out of the flooring.

Has anyone else experienced this problem?

This seems to potentially be a bad design:

1. The base/mount should be directly affixed to the solid floor and not directly on top of the rug. The rug and pad are not solid and will allow the table to rock and leverage the screws loose. I believe that the rug should be cut and removed so that the base/mount is flush with the solid floor surface

2. At minimum, longer screws should be used. The 5/8" length screws seem inadequate for the application. Especially since the screws have to go through the rug to reach the flooring. Proper screw length also depends on the thickness of the flooring material.

3. A combination of through-bolts, lock washers, regular washers, and nut should be used for maximum strength.

I am debating to fix this myself or to request the dealership to resolve. See picture below.

- Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the problem, but it sounds like an easy fix (for the dealer). Once you get past these initial issues...things will be much better.

BTW...that 31RQS is a SWEET Outback. We've only had our 28RSS for a year so I'm not thinking of changing, but I'd take the 31RQS in a heartbeat if I was to do it over again.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would use longer screws and if that doesn't secure it enough than I would look at
putting bolts through it with locking nuts

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd go with a self tapping metal screw like this...


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

If you do use longer screws make sure there is nothing under the floor such as tanks, water lines, electrical wiring, etc. that you might screw into. I would try larger diameter screws that are the same length first. Your screws look pretty small for the size of the holes.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wood screws for wood and larger screws, same length.

I won t even lean on mine for fear of the same problem. Let us know what works.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Has anyone else experienced this problem?


Mark,

I haven't noticed that on my 31 yet, but thanks for the heads up. I'll take a look the next time we take it out.

Mark


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for the good feedback.

The consensus of the reply posts is longer screws and/or different type of screw (e.g. self tapping metal).

I am still investigating the floor construction material to determine if it is indeed metal or some type other type of material. The table and both are part of the slide-out. Additionally, the floor appears to be raised where the table is mounted.

This looks simple to resolve.

- Mark


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Ours is wobbly but was told it was normal. I'll have to check again as to where the wobble originates from. We were going to move ours out an inch anyway because it interferes with opening the blind.

Linda


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

gone campin said:


> Ours is wobbly but was told it was normal. I'll have to check again as to where the wobble originates from. We were going to move ours out an inch anyway because it interferes with opening the blind.
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]92366[/snapback]​


Linda, thanks for the feedback. A little wobble may be inherent to the 31RQS table/booth and may be caused by the mount being affixed to the floor through the rug.

My table may be receiving a bit more forceful treatment than other people as I have four young boys eating and playing board games at the table.

In any case, I still think the screws are inadequate. They appear to be the screws which are used to mount the bracket to the table-top and are not appropriate for mounting to the floor. The floor brackets receive the majority of the forces applied to the table.

Thank you for the tip, I will also see if the table interferes with the blinds.

Regards,

- Mark


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

mdombroski said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > Ours is wobbly but was told it was normal. I'll have to check again as to where the wobble originates from. We were going to move ours out an inch anyway because it interferes with opening the blind.
> ...


Thanks back to you as I will have to check the floor mount to be sure it is adequate. We were trying to decide whether to move the feet on the floor or move the ones attached to the table top on the table.
This information may make up our minds.

Linda


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Mark,
Would you look under your sofa and tell me if you have a little plastic yellow thingy on each side of the metal frame and what do you make of them if you do. I was told they are some sort of protection when in tow, but they keep popping off when someone heavy sits on the sofa.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

gone campin said:


> Mark,
> Would you look under your sofa and tell me if you have a little plastic yellow thingy on each side of the metal frame and what do you make of them if you do. I was told they are some sort of protection when in tow, but they keep popping off when someone heavy sits on the sofa.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Hi Linda,

I am very familiar with the two plastic yellow thingys. We started sitting on the hid-a-bed sofa and heard a metalic "clang", then we noticed the yellow plastic pieces.

The sofa seems to sit too low without them, however doesn't seem to be a critical item. I am wondering if they are important to have as a perminently installed. They keep popping out occasionally. I was considering perminatly glueing them in place.....

I haven't read the hide-a-bed/sofa instructions to determine anything. That is my next step. Let's continue to do some research and maybe a specific posting on this subject??

Best regards,

- Mark


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

mdombroski said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > Mark,
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I was getting worried that I was going to have to ban bigger people from sitting on the sofa.







That thought did not make me happy at all.

Linda


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

gone campin said:


> mdombroski said:
> 
> 
> > gone campin said:
> ...


Yes







,

That also crossed my mind. Of course, since I am 6'2" and over 200 lbs, I didn't want to be the one banned from sitting on the sofa. The sofa is the prime spot to enjoy the trailer.

My wife and I purchased some lightweight table/trays (Table Mate II - "As seen on TV") that compliment sitting on the sofa. That is where we dine as the four boys sit at the table/booth. We purchased them at "Bed, Bath, and Beyond". They are lightweigh, fold-up, and can be stored under the sofa










Regards,

- Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am having the same problem with my 27RSDS, I took it back to the dealer and the spun the base a little and remounted it. I noticed that the screws were working out again. I am thinking that I am going to get a piece of wood, 2" x 6" and run longer screws down though the flooring and into the wood block.

I think it is just the combination of short screws and thin flooring.

Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great job with the pics. I think any issues with a new trailer should be documented. Even if it seems like an easy fix and you are going to do it yourself, I would still contact the dealer and email them your pics. Let them know what you are doing and make sure they are ok with it.

I am thinking down the road .... that if it comes loose again and some damaged is done they cannot say that it was the fault of your repair.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I am having the same problem with my 27RSDS, I took it back to the dealer and the spun the base a little and remounted it. I noticed that the screws were working out again. I am thinking that I am going to get a piece of wood, 2" x 6" and run longer screws down though the flooring and into the wood block.
> 
> I think it is just the combination of short screws and thin flooring.
> 
> ...


A backing block and longer screws sounds like a good fix as long as the block does not interfere with slide operation.


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I am having the same problem with my 27RSDS, I took it back to the dealer and the spun the base a little and remounted it. I noticed that the screws were working out again. I am thinking that I am going to get a piece of wood, 2" x 6" and run longer screws down though the flooring and into the wood block.
> 
> I think it is just the combination of short screws and thin flooring.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,

let me know if the longer screws do the trick.

good luck,

- Mark


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

[/quote]

Thanks for the reply. I was getting worried that I was going to have to ban bigger people from sitting on the sofa.








That thought did not make me happy at all.

Linda
[snapback]92407[/snapback]​[/quote]

Yes







,

That also crossed my mind. Of course, since I am 6'2" and over 200 lbs, I didn't want to be the one banned from sitting on the sofa. The sofa is the prime spot to enjoy the trailer.

My wife and I purchased some lightweight table/trays (Table Mate II - "As seen on TV") that compliment sitting on the sofa. That is where we dine as the four boys sit at the table/booth. We purchased them at "Bed, Bath, and Beyond". They are lightweigh, fold-up, and can be stored under the sofa










Regards,

- Mark
[snapback]92413[/snapback]​[/quote]
I was wondering how your family fit at the table when it was time to eat. I also thought about those tables as I was just in BBY Saturday and saw them. They work great? I was also thinking about using a piece of would notched out to replace the yellow thingies. I don't know it it is possible or not. You are the first I mentioned my idea to concerning the wood. That way it could sit between the 2 pieces of metal and also could be longer to keep it from popping out. Any thoughts on that? I haven't been able to share my idea with the DH yet.

Linda


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Would it be possible for you guys to use toggle bolts or molys to hold from below the floor instead of just screwing through it???

Got to thinking about it from the other thread about mounting through the walls....

Steve


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

Thor said:


> Great job with the pics. I think any issues with a new trailer should be documented. Even if it seems like an easy fix and you are going to do it yourself, I would still contact the dealer and email them your pics. Let them know what you are doing and make sure they are ok with it.
> 
> I am thinking down the road .... that if it comes loose again and some damaged is done they cannot say that it was the fault of your repair.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliment.







I am keeping a record of needed repairs and will consult the dealer before making significant changes.

- Mark


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I was getting worried that I was going to have to ban bigger people from sitting on the sofa.







That thought did not make me happy at all.

Linda
[snapback]92407[/snapback]​[/quote]

Yes







,

That also crossed my mind. Of course, since I am 6'2" and over 200 lbs, I didn't want to be the one banned from sitting on the sofa. The sofa is the prime spot to enjoy the trailer.

My wife and I purchased some lightweight table/trays (Table Mate II - "As seen on TV") that compliment sitting on the sofa. That is where we dine as the four boys sit at the table/booth. We purchased them at "Bed, Bath, and Beyond". They are lightweigh, fold-up, and can be stored under the sofa










Regards,

- Mark
[snapback]92413[/snapback]​[/quote]
I was wondering how your family fit at the table when it was time to eat. I also thought about those tables as I was just in BBY Saturday and saw them. They work great? I was also thinking about using a piece of would notched out to replace the yellow thingies. I don't know it it is possible or not. You are the first I mentioned my idea to concerning the wood. That way it could sit between the 2 pieces of metal and also could be longer to keep it from popping out. Any thoughts on that? I haven't been able to share my idea with the DH yet.

Linda
[snapback]92785[/snapback]​[/quote]

Hi Linda,

The BBY table/trays do work well. The height is adjustable and when sitting at the sofa, the tray legs go under the sofa. Thus, the tray overhangs your lap when sitting. Additionally, you can change the angle of the tray from flat/horizontal to angled similar to a drafting table.

I went through my documentation, but couldn't find the document for the hide-a-bed softa. I was hoping to find some reference to the yellow-thingys. Maybe I was imagining there was a hide-a-bed pamphlet.

Regarding the yellow thingys, I was thinking about glueing them in place with a strong resin.

Cheers,

- Mark


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Would it be possible for you guys to use toggle bolts or molys to hold from below the floor instead of just screwing through it???
> 
> Got to thinking about it from the other thread about mounting through the walls....
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, I like molly screws. I will be getting some advice from the RV dealership before proceeding. My guess is that they will want to do the repairs.

- Mark
sunny


----------

